# temperature/over heating CPU (something like that) error  on BIOS & blue screen of death



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2015)

*temperature/over heating CPU (something like that) error  on BIOS &amp; blue screen of death*

Been getting these like twice every week. Get a BSOD or pc restarts with the mentioned error message. I forgot to copy the exact error message, which I will in case i get the error again.

 What should i do?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone please?
I usually get the error after when PC is on for a long time or after/while playing games.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=21419]anarchy0x[/MENTION],

Based on your post, it could be possibly be a hardware fault (cables, RAM, HDD), temperature issue, or BIOS settings. I’d suggest you to check the hardware connection of PC first to be sure.

Then, to get the BSOD to stay on the screen, you will need to disable the Automatic restart function in your Windows.

To turn off the Automatic restart function, please refer to the steps below：

1. Click Start, click Control Panel, click System and Security, and then click system link.

2. In the task pane on the left, click the Advanced system settings link and the Startup and Recovery section near the bottom of the window and click on the Settings button. 

3. Locate and uncheck the Automatically restart and click ok in the the Startup and Recovery and System Properties.

From now on, when a problem causes a BSOD or another major error that halts the system, Windows 7 will not force a reboot. You'll have to reboot manually when an error appears, so this will allow you enough time to note down the exact error message and code. After a change in settings, I hope you can share with us the error message for a solution.

In the meantime, do you have any kind of temperature monitoring program installed? If yes, then would you mind sharing with us the temperature for the components that you can monitor?

Hope it helps.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: temperature/over heating CPU (something like that) error  on BIOS &amp; blue screen of death*



anarchy0x said:


> Been getting these like twice every week. Get a BSOD or pc restarts with the mentioned error message. I forgot to copy the exact error message, which I will in case i get the error again.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> ...



Post your PC Config for better understanding and Trouble shooting. Don't leave the OS part and other software parts too like newly installed AV / Driver etc.


----------



## anarchy0x (May 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot, DK WD for guiding me & thanks again topgear for assisting..

I purchased ZOTAC 970 GTX Amp extreme Core recently, on 29-5-15  & called my tech to install the card. When he opened my pc, we found a lot of dust. We cleaned the dust on the CPU, still have to clean other dust as he didn't have a fan/blower with him. he said that was possibly the reason for my PC over temperature error. So I thought it's being taken care of, but 2 days back, I got another BSOD again. There have been no CPU overheating error lately but it's only been a while since the3 fan was cleaned.

DK WD, I've already followed all your steps, so I'll note down the error messages in BSOD if it happens again.

Meanwhile, topgear my config is as follows: 

CPU	Intel i5 3570k 
MB	Maximus V Gene 
RAM	Gskill 8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram 
Cabinet	Corsair 400r cabinet 
HDD	1 TB 
ZOTAC 970 GTX Amp Core Extreme

I have another HDD, an old one of about 230 GB


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2015)

which PSU do you have ? Check HDD for bad sectors. Test memory modules with memtest86+.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2015)

post a screenshot of  real temp.


----------



## anarchy0x (May 31, 2015)

Hope this helps ypu all help me.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2015)

attachments function is broken so images are not showing up. Can you reupload them to imgur and share the link /  post the images here.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 4, 2015)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks a lot, DK WD for guiding me & thanks again topgear for assisting..
> 
> I purchased ZOTAC 970 GTX Amp extreme Core recently, on 29-5-15  & called my tech to install the card. When he opened my pc, we found a lot of dust. We cleaned the dust on the CPU, still have to clean other dust as he didn't have a fan/blower with him. he said that was possibly the reason for my PC over temperature error. So I thought it's being taken care of, but 2 days back, I got another BSOD again. There have been no CPU overheating error lately but it's only been a while since the3 fan was cleaned.
> 
> DK WD, I've already followed all your steps, so I'll note down the error messages in BSOD if it happens again.



Hi [MENTION=21419]anarchy0x[/MENTION],

You are most welcome! Glad I was able to help you 

Can you please re-upload the error message for BSOD!


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2015)

anarchy0x said:


> View attachment 15477View attachment 15478
> 
> Hope this helps ypu all help me.View attachment 15477



first go through these links :

*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2836373
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/980932


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 27, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi @anarchy0x,
> 
> You are most welcome! Glad I was able to help you
> 
> Can you please re-upload the error message for BSOD!



Sure, Here's the link - Postimage.org / gallery - IMG 20150824 012720, IMG 20150824 012726, IMG 20150824 012745  & thanks again.






topgear said:


> first go through these links :
> 
> *support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2836373
> *support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/980932



Sorry, I've been busy & a bit lazy. I'll go through them very soon, thanks.


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 28, 2015)

ANy suggestions??


----------

